# track for european layout?



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I have recently acquired a large amount Fleischman / Trix N scale equipment, including a couple start sets, track sets, locos, passenger cars etc etc. I have been contemplating using Fleischmann's proprietary track system 'piccollo' but I have come to the conclusion it is not right for me, for a couple reasons:

One, prototypical appearance. The turnouts are comparable to a number '4' and that is all they offer. Sadly I would like larger radius turnouts. It appears that the track is code 80 as well. No other code is offered.

Two, integrated roadbed and ballast. Makes weathering difficult, and if you ever wanted to get rid of the track (as it has a high resale value) no one would buy it stained - which is about all you can do to it.

Three, costs!! This stuff is expensive! Drug habits are cheaper. A track set with two switches, some curved and straight track is close to $100CAN!! A switch alone retails for $30-35. Far too expensive for me in the long run, and not worth the trade offs mentioned above.

It is very well constructed and does have its applications though. However I want to be able to lay track in the traditional fashion as well as have complete control on weathering and ballast.

Now, what would be a suitable track system? I think I could deal with using track modeled on American prototype... not that there are huge differences anyway, from what I gather, and I'm sure visitors to my layout would not call me on it.

Taking a look at Micro Engineering I like the look of the turn outs and flex track, and track is offered in a number of codes and styles and turnout radiuses, with a more prototypical appearance.

Does anyone have any suggestions other than Micro Engineering? Or perhaps something that would be closer to European prototype. I have briefly taken a look at Peco, but I think being imported they are more expensive than ME.

cheers
TwoRail


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I now have a test setup with the Fleischmann track, which is fine for the time being, but I am convinced that PECO will be the right choice. Currently there are no stockists in my area but I have arranged to do a special order with the one shop in the city that deals exclusively with European models and has the right connections to make it happen.

Now, to save my pennies for the small mint the purchase will require.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

pico is good 
:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

NVM sorry, dead threadhwell: 
:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

